# Smaller Tanganyikans for a 29 gallon tank



## skiltrip (Sep 3, 2006)

What are some good smaller tanganyikans I could get for a 29 gallon tank? (30" long x 12" front to back). And how many would work without overcrowding? It's a sand substrate, with plenty of rocks forming caves, as well as some artificial plants scattered about.

Current inhabitant is one S. multipunctatus.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Straight from the Libraries

Shell Dweller Aquarium

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ 'Lamprologus' brevis - 1 pair
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ 'Lamprologus' stappersii - trio
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Ancistrus temminckii "Bristlenose Pleco" - 1

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ 'Lamprologus' multifasciatus - 5
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Brachydanio rerio "Zebra Danio" - 3
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Ancistrus temminckii "Bristlenose Pleco" - 1

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Alto. sp. "Compressiceps Shell"- 1 pair
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ 'Lamprologus' caudopunctatus - 1 pair
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ 'Lamprologus' similis - 1 trio

Tanganyika Mini-Community

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Julidochromis regani - 1 pair
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Neolamprologus leleupi - 1 pair
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ 'Lamprologus' occelatus - 1 trio

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Telmatocrhomis vittatus - 1 pair
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Lepidiolamprologus hecqui - 1 pair
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Synodontis petricola - 3

You could aim to have two pairs of fish. Your choice: (Works for 29gal also)
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Julidochromis regani - 1 pair
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Neolamprologus leleupi - 1 pair
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ 'Lamprologus occelatus- 1 trio

-OR-

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Altolamprologus calvus or compressiceps pair
and one of:
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ 'Lamprologus' (Shellies) brevis, multifasciatus, meleagris, ornatipinnis, ocellatus, speciosus, similis or Neolamprologus signatus
Normally one would get six young individuals of these fish, and remove the balance of the fish once they have a pair. If you wanted three pairs (groups) of fish.

If you wanted three pairs (groups) of fish:
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ 'Lamprologus' (Shellies) brevis, multifasciatus, meleagris, ornatipinnis, ocellatus, speciosus, similis, Neolamprologus signatus or Altolamprologus sp. "Compressiceps Shell"
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Neolamprologus caudopunctatus (non-Shellies)
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Julidiochromis ornatus or transcriptus
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Telmatochromis bifrenatus, brichardi or vittatus

If you wanted three pairs (groups) of fish:
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ 'Lamprologus' (Shellies) brevis, multifasciatus, meleagris, ornatipinnis, ocellatus, speciosus, similis, Neolamprologus signatus,
Altolamprologus sp. "Compressiceps Shell"
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Neolamprologus caudopunctatus (non-Shellies)
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Julidiochromis ornatus or transcriptus
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Telmatochromis bifrenatus, brichardi or vittatus
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Paracyprichromis nigripinnis,
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Xenotilapia flavipinnis


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

The above info is great. I somehow looked over that info when I was asking questions about my 29 gallon. Guess I didn't search in the right spot.

For my 29 gallon (which isn't complete just yet) I decided to add 6 Multifasciatus (Mbita). I also have two apple/mystery snails in there and I'm going to add some neon tetras to give the top part of the tank some action since the shellies stay on the bottom around the shells. The neons were recommended to me to add by someone on this forum, but if Pseudomugil gertrudae weren't so hard to find around here I would prefer to add that species with my multi's instead. Neons will have to do though. Also, since multi's are shell dwellers, I ordered some empty escargot snail shells online b/c I couldn't find any place around here that sold them. You will need the shells more than the rocks and plants if you plan to go the shell dweller route.

And I'm not an expert, but I would think the S. multipunctatus would need to be re-homed if you add a small species of fish to your tank. For example, the multifasciatus are the "world's smallest cichlid" and that catfish will grow to be about 5-6 inches. I'm not sure if the catfish would try to eat the adult fish but they will definitely eat the fry... I have an albino bristlenose pleco in my 55 gallon and it's the coolest thing! However, they can grow kind of large too. I've seen some that looked 7 inches. That is why I chose the snails as my clean up crew in my 29 gallon, plus they look cool in there with all the other snail shells.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

my 29 with brevis and juli ornatus










a shelly and juli is an easy and solid stock for this tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think some of those Tang cookie cutters might be a little ambitious.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Just a bit. :lol:

I just set up my shellies with Julidochromis Transcriptus. I have some other stuff growing out in there but that will be the stock long term I imagine.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> I think some of those Tang cookie cutters might be a little ambitious.


I agree. Scratch the cookie cutters for Tangs, they are totally unrealistic.

IMO 29 gallon I shellie group, pair of Julies, or comps...Done! If you have Brevis you could sqeeze in Brevis pair, Julie pair, and a single Comp. Right now I have a male Brevis, Pair of Julie Marlieri and single comp in my 29.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also you would not want to keep the Synodontis in there with any bottom dweller because the syno will disturb it. And Synodontis Mulitpunctatus like to be in groups of 5-6. I'd remove the syno.


----------

